# Replacing Rotten Sill Plate



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If this is a load bearing wall, you will need to set up a temporary wall to hold up the joists that are resting on this wall.
Take a sawzall and cut the bottoms of the studs free of the sillplate. Go up the studs to good wood and cut the bad wood off. Make the cuts as square as you can. Cut the two ends of the sill plate free and remove it. Install the new plate. Cut pieces of 2x4's to fill in the pieces you cut off. Take new 2x4's and sister each stud that was cut. If you can nail the new studs to the sheathing, do it. Otherwise apply construction adhesive to the stud where they contact the sheathing.
Ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Material Tester said:


> .... Can I remove the rotten sill and wall stud section and piece in a double stack of 4x4 to take up the space or would i need to replace with a 2x4 sill along with maybe splicing 3' sections onto the wall studs? Or would I have to replace the entire wall studs? The framing above the area has a continuous double 2x8 header sitting on top of a 2x4 stud wall...


If you can, replace everything with materials that were originally installed, with the exception of using PT in locations where you are in contact with concrete. 2x4's rather than 4x4 allows you to install the sections very tightly nailed together. (Each piece nailed tightly into the connecting members, also nailed tightly together, also properly attached to the foundation .... not really possible with one large 4x4 section -in the particular type of repair that you are speaking about). 
Also, I can see that you mention a header, if the area that you are replacing sits underneath that header and the sections being removed are between the jacks that support that header, and the header is truly supporting that area (exterior wall) that you want to work on, you may be alright. However, I cannot say for sure that you would be allset, as I cannot physically see the area. If in doubt, do as Ron posted and build a temp wall. Simple to do.

Good luck.


----------



## Material Tester (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Ron and Atlantic,

When I sister new 2x4's to the wall studs about how long should they be? I had stated that I was thinking of using 3' sections but justed wanted to be sure that was acceptable. Assume approximately 8" of the wall stud has been removed to get to good wood. Is there a typical rule when splicing wood members based upon the size of the piece being spliced? 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Since the new sister stud will not be attached to the sheathing in the traditional manner of nailing through the sheathing, but by being attached to the original stud(which is attached to the sheathing )you would want to remove as little as possible of the original stud. Take out the rotted sections and the soft "punk" wood above. You want to compromise the structure as little as possible.
Ron


----------



## tingley (Mar 28, 2011)

how do I replace a rotten sill plate and sister in new floor joists that are also rotten on the ends ?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

tingley said:


> how do I replace a rotten sill plate and sister in new floor joists that are also rotten on the ends ?


You jack up the house and cut out the bad wood.
And then you unjack the house,
Ron


----------

